# Interesting article on the Globe Theatre.



## Van (Oct 20, 2008)

Found this interesting article on the Globe Theater today and though some others might like to read it. It also contains some really great links to more info about the history of the Globe:

javascript:void(0)The Globe Theatre / Shakespeare's ideal venue, then and now


----------

